# Games Workshop Monopoly?



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was thinking about the pricing of Games Workshop mini's and was trying to figure out why it was so high. 

Is this because GW has virtual monopoly with WH and WH40k?

Or is there another reason for this?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yes its those little black and red shops they provide for people to play the games in


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Errr....
Correct me if i'm wrong but don't GW own WH and WH40k......

SGMAlice


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> yes its those little black and red shops they provide for people to play the games in


Ah, i see. They lose thier money on keeping thier stores.




SGMAlice said:


> Errr....
> Correct me if i'm wrong but don't GW own WH and WH40k......
> 
> SGMAlice


I mean, GW has very few competitors that are to the same standard.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

The prices charged by GW can't be boiled down to something so simplistic. There are a huge variety of reasons for why the price points are as they are. The money spent on the renting of stores, paying the wages of the staff who work there, making sure there is the stock available to fill those stores, transporting the stock to those stores and sundry others expenses I wouldn't know about- these are just a small portion of the money GW spends.
After that, or before it I suppose, you have the huge amount of cash that is spent on R&D for new plastics technology, the plants used to make the moulds/inject the plastic, the place where the kits are boxed-up, the money to pay the staff in these places, the cost of transporting the boxes to and from these sites to the stores...
Then there is the cost of the main studio and all of the creative people who work there. Probably the most onerous commitment is the interest the company will be paying on their bank loans.
It is a complex equation for the comany to work out how much they will charge so that the product remains affordable and, yet, turns a profit that allows the company to grow. The prices GW charge are, in my opinion, fair for what you get. Others don't think so and that is fine. But what would be really beneficial is for people to actually look into the economics of the GW situation, or just economics of markets in general, and get some idea of how the world works (price rises each year happen because of inflation and by the banks raising their interest rates, this latter being the one with the scope to cause the most harm). GW is far from having a monopoly on models, although I agree that, for the most part, they are some of the best. 
If GW did have a monopoly (virtual or full), then there are laws that stop comapnies in this position from gouging customers with massively inflated prices. And no, you can't take advantage of these laws because they wouldn't apply to GW, partly because they don't have a monopoly and partly because the purchase of these items is competely volountary as it is a luxury item (IE one that is useful only for fun/recreation).

GFP


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> The money spent on the renting of stores, paying the wages of the staff who work there, making sure there is the stock available to fill those stores, transporting the stock to those stores and sundry others expenses I wouldn'


A few stores in towns near me have closed down because of little to no turn over.
Staff have been laid off in my local store, there is only the manager on e one other guy left from there being about 5 not including the manager.
The guy that does work there has to bring in all the stock himself, when they need it, which is rare because they aren't selling much anymore.... its the biggest one in the country :shok:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> A few stores in towns near me have closed down because of little to no turn over.
> Staff have been laid off in my local store, there is only the manager on e one other guy left from there being about 5 not including the manager.
> The guy that does work there has to bring in all the stock himself, when they need it, which is rare because they aren't selling much anymore.... its the biggest one in the country :shok:


While on one hand, I would like less expensive minis. I wouldn't want GW stores to close.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Actually GFP GW have been investigated and had action taken by the monopolies commission before today, this is one of the reason the company has several sub companies, though this was way back in the 90s. 
They are certainly the dominant force in the market and rightly so in my opinion, they have literally carved this hobby out from nothing and none of there competition is anywere near them in sales or product. Granted they are not perfect and they could be quicker and better but all in all i prefer them to anything else on the market.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I think the closest threat is PP and even they are a few years, if not a decade, off being big enough to really start getting at GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

turel2 said:


> While on one hand, I would like less expensive minis. I wouldn't want GW stores to close.


there is a retail argument that you could actually have both, but ultimately you will only ever spend what you can afford or only what you need to on luxury items such as minis. 

If you building a marine army and you have decided you need 5 terminators and have £30 to spend you not likely to buy two sets for £40 if they were £20 each instead of £27.50 ....but if you were buying food and the same scenario presented itself you might spend the extra £10 for the £40 total to save yourself £15 on something you can store and eat.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> I think the closest threat is PP and even they are a few years, if not a decade, off being big enough to really start getting at GW.


Personally i dont think they are a threat, most people who discover PP do so via GW, GW has survived so long because it has shops and you simply cant argue against the benefit of providing a place to use the products you sell.

The stores are the one element that no other games company would dare to sink money into, but its the one think GW cant afford to give up because its the thing that separates them from the rest of the wargames companies.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> and you simply cant argue against the benefit of providing a place to use the products you sell.


I Agree, Its their strongest point.
Lets just hope they don't have to give it up because of falling profits

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> I Agree, Its their strongest point.
> Lets just hope they don't have to give it up because of falling profits
> 
> SGMAlice


what makes you think they have falling profits? GW did very well in the last financial year.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> I Agree, Its their strongest point.
> Lets just hope they don't have to give it up because of falling profits
> 
> SGMAlice


While it would definatly lower costs, GW would have to be online/mailorder only.

It would be harder to get new people to discover the games, as they can't just wander into the store.


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

I would quite like it if GW had meaningful sales.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

As i said in an earlier post: even their biggest store is having trouble, laying people off and closing others down...
it smells of financial melt down
And also i'm good friends with the guys at my local GW

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes but don't most GW stores also sell PP? I can play PP at all the GW stores I have ever been to. And, tbh, I have a lot of friends and I know a lot of other people who have droped buying new GW product for new PP models. Also, PP provides a better system, atleast from a rules standpoint, and their models are of equal quality. I know you hate PP but it has the potential to be a real pain in the ass for GW in the future.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> As i said in an earlier post: even their biggest store is having trouble, laying people off and closing others down...
> it smells of financial melt down
> And also i'm good friends with the guys at my local GW
> 
> SGMAlice


One store does not melt a company, like i say there profits were up from 5.5 million for 2009 to 13 million for 2010 and they have cleared the debts caused by failing stores a few years back. 

And no genhab you cant buy PP or play it in a GW store, infact if your GW store is selling and allowing the play of non GW games they are breaking the company rules or they are not a GW store and likely an Indie store


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

klebold said:


> I would quite like it if GW had meaningful sales.


never have and never will, sales are to clear seasonal stock to make space for new season products(this is why clothes shops have a sale every 12 weeks)
GW do not have seasonal or perishable products so no need to have a sale, last actual genuine sale i can remember was when they swapped from lead to white metal after the lead ban,anything after that has been to promote a new store.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Makes sense. Still, the fact remains that PP has the ability to be a pain in the ass of GW. I think most stores in the US are Indie, same might be true for the UK but I don't live there, and PP makes one hell of a game. Again though, I said they really won't be a real threat for quite some time.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It isn't just one store... Must i repeat myself...

Either way, Lets just hope they don't have to drop anything. And that nothing does go wrong.

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> It isn't just one store... Must i repeat myself...
> 
> Either way, Lets just hope they don't have to drop anything. And that nothing does go wrong.
> 
> SGMAlice


so which store are the ones in trouble then?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> As i said in an earlier post: even their biggest store is having trouble, laying people off and closing others down...
> it smells of financial melt down
> And also i'm good friends with the guys at my local GW
> 
> SGMAlice


Which store is this? Because I know GW, financially, are doing quite well, opening a fair few new stores.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Also people getting laid off doesn't mean business is bad. If the store is open and running with 1 manager and 1 staff member like you have said, i fail to see why they would pay 6 people to do the same thing.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

i dont know which ones specifically. I was told this by some one who works for GW though. I aint just making this up.

The Wakefield Store. I know three guys who have been laid off from there and the only remaining one has told me all i am repeating to you

SGAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the wakefiled store needed to loose staff, several of the staff that worked there were transferred there from the white rose GW shop when it was closed, the white rose was closed down because the company that owns the white rose center in Leeds increased the shop rents to 80k a year for what was effectively a shoe box with glass window and GW refused to pay that amount so moved the leeds city center store to a larger and more prominent area of the city ,meaning that both leeds stores were "closed down" but in effect were joined into one larger store. As for the wakefiled store its never been busy on any other day than Saturday so it should have been no surprise that if they were not shifting enough product they were not going to keep the extra staff from the white rose.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I guess the guy i know made it all out to be more than it was then.
I came from leeds so i know the shops there were a tad small.

My apologies for any confusion

SGMAlice


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I forgot to put it in my earlier post, but i thought this thread was going to be about someone who had made a 40K monopoly set.

Has anyone ever seen one? I'm sort of dissapointed.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Varakir said:


> I forgot to put it in my earlier post, but i thought this thread was going to be about someone who had made a 40K monopoly set.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen one? I'm sort of dissapointed.


That would be funny, but which properties could you buy? :laugh:

£100 for the Golden Throne lol


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree wholeheartedly with bitsandkits, GW are the bedrock of the wargaming hobby. Every other company is just a parasite of that success, I bet the vast majority of PP buyers first bought GW and wanted to try something different.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> I guess the guy i know made it all out to be more than it was then.
> I came from leeds so i know the shops there were a tad small.
> 
> My apologies for any confusion
> ...


If it was Rob at wakefield just ignore him hes a bit of a drama queen.
Leeds whiterose was my local store and i was pissed when it closed as it was literally minutes from my house, now i have the tricky public transport trip to leeds or trying to find parking near the ridings center in wakefield which is a complete bitch with diversions and new one way systems because of all the building work.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I forgot to put it in my earlier post, but i thought this thread was going to be about someone who had made a 40K monopoly set.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen one? I'm sort of dissapointed.


i have to admit i was kinda hoping someone had made the set too lol

On a similar note i would quite fancy a 40k version of risk and loads of people have made 40k chess sets


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Varakir said:


> I forgot to put it in my earlier post, but i thought this thread was going to be about someone who had made a 40K monopoly set.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen one? I'm sort of dissapointed.


"Go to the Eye of Terror. Go directly to the Eye of Terror. Do not pass Cadia. Do not collect $200."


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> "Go to the Eye of Terror. Go directly to the Eye of Terror. Do not pass Cadia. Do not collect $200."


Predictable but epic nontheless :laugh:

SGMAlice


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

You have been caught by the Inquisition, Go to Jail.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I asked myself, should i go to bed, or should i open photoshop and make a 40k monopoly board.

hmmm....












I kinda want to print it out and start making pieces now.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

That, My friend, goes beyond epic.
You actually went and did it!
Craziness!!
+1 rep for chu

SGMAlice


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Varakir said:


> I asked myself, should i go to bed, or should i open photoshop and make a 40k monopoly board.
> 
> hmmm....
> 
> ...


you sir, are a legend. + Rep


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

^ very nice good sir 

back to the ot.

i think gw doesnt have sales because of the contracts they hold with other retailers.

since gw is infact a manufatuer first, retailer second (having gw stores is just good business sense) so if they did have a sale, they'd have to work things out with everyone that sells gw merchendise.

also, not to forget what b&k said: they have no seasonal stock.


if the price of gw stuff is bugging people, go elsewhere. there are thousands of stores on the internet that have whfb.40k/lotr at 10-20% off gw prices. just dont buy all your stuff from a site and never spend money at your local gaming store, thats just a little rude :/

good topic


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> since gw is infact a manufatuer first, retailer second (having gw stores is just good business sense) so if they did have a sale, they'd have to work things out with everyone that sells gw merchendise.


Don't games workshop specifically say that it's the responsibility of third party stores that sell GW products to set their prices? Following that logic, GW would be free to hold sales as they're under no obligation to change the wholesale price as well as the retail price, however temporary. 

I agree with what bits and kits says about the seasonal produce argument, it would mean that its very unlikely GW will do a meaningful sale in the future, at least with the current way of thinking.




the-ad-man said:


> if the price of gw stuff is bugging people, go elsewhere. there are thousands of stores on the internet that have whfb.40k/lotr at 10-20% off gw prices. just dont buy all your stuff from a site and never spend money at your local gaming store, thats just a little rude :/
> 
> good topic


Sorry but I take exception to this. I have to live on an extremely tight budget as it is and with the price of GW these days, I rarely buy anything (I've abandoned the 'I spend the same but just get less' attidude as the perceived value of their models has dropped for me. Yes, the quality is better, but not to the extent their prices demand). However, when I do buy something, I will do it from an online store. Why? Because GW stores don't offer anything other than high prices- I don't game at GW stores (much prefer doing it at home with mates and a beer) so I have no reason to not buy online and as such, I'm not being "rude" as you put it. :angry:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

El Mariachi said:


> Sorry but I take exception to this. I have to live on an extremely tight budget as it is and with the price of GW these days, I rarely buy anything (I've abandoned the 'I spend the same but just get less' attidude as the perceived value of their models has dropped for me. Yes, the quality is better, but not to the extent their prices demand). However, when I do buy something, I will do it from an online store. Why? Because GW stores don't offer anything other than high prices- I don't game at GW stores (much prefer doing it at home with mates and a beer) so I have no reason to not buy online and as such, I'm not being "rude" as you put it. :angry:


I'm in the same boat as you. GW has priced me out a long time ago.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

El Mariachi said:


> Don't games workshop specifically say that it's the responsibility of third party stores that sell GW products to set their prices? Following that logic, GW would be free to hold sales as they're under no obligation to change the wholesale price as well as the retail price, however temporary.
> 
> I agree with what bits and kits says about the seasonal produce argument, it would mean that its very unlikely GW will do a meaningful sale in the future, at least with the current way of thinking.
> 
> ...



i dont know the ins and outs of their contracts to independant retailers, but this just seems to be the case.


on the second point, im not saying buy everything from gw (even i'm not THAT crazy! :wacko, like you im on a tight buget. but if i go in to a gw store to play a couple of games i usually make sure to buy something like a blister or 2.

i diddnt mean to cause offence, and if i did i apologise. but i meant if you game at a place, buy from them, support them (if they are gw or not)
its just i'd be using their shop as a free club to hang out at if i diddnt buy anything and, at the end of the day, thats not what gw stores are. 
but this is completely how i feel, i mean the staff in gw cheltenham are a nice bunch of guys so i like to give a little back since they give me the time of day to make sure im fine and dont need anything


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I like to spend equally from my LGS and discount online sites (even though shipping time takes forever). I like having a place to play (even though it isn't close), and supporting the store is the only option.

However, I never knew there was an investigation in GW before. Does anyone have any information on that?


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

the-ad-man said:


> i diddnt mean to cause offence, and if i did i apologise. but i meant if you game at a place, buy from them, support them (if they are gw or not)
> its just i'd be using their shop as a free club to hang out at if i diddnt buy anything and, at the end of the day, thats not what gw stores are.
> but this is completely how i feel, i mean the staff in gw cheltenham are a nice bunch of guys so i like to give a little back since they give me the time of day to make sure im fine and dont need anything



No worries, on the media that is the internet it can be hard to interpret tone and your original post sounded to me more brash than perhaps you intended, so thanks for clarifying. What you're suggesting there is fine, it would be a bit rude to play at a store all the time and not buy from there. However, as I said in my last post, in my case that doesn't apply as I don't enjoy the games to be found in stores:victory:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

El Mariachi said:


> No worries, on the media that is the internet it can be hard to interpret tone and your original post sounded to me more brash than perhaps you intended, so thanks for clarifying. What you're suggesting there is fine, it would be a bit rude to play at a store all the time and not buy from there. However, as I said in my last post, in my case that doesn't apply as I don't enjoy the games to be found in stores:victory:


haha good good, i know waht you mean, tone is impossable to imply on teh intarwebz

yeah, i understand, if its not a location you enjoy you shouldnt be obligated to support it, unless they get their act together :laugh:


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Games Workshop doesn't run sales, but they periodically run bulk deals. Most recently you could buy an entire armored company. It was cheaper to buy the Company than it was to buy just the tanks that were included in it. Before that they had the $200 boxed armies. Now granted these are expensive in their own right, but they're cheaper than buying the individual pieces. That's about the only discounting I've seen GW run. 

CS

edit: and as a sad side note. I'm looking at building two rifleman dreads. It's cheaper to buy all the individual dreadnaught parts from Bits and Kits, and getting the autocannon arms from Forgeworld, than it is to just buy two dreadnaughts here in the states. Even after the conversion from pounds to dollars.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Crimson Shadow said:


> edit: and as a sad side note. I'm looking at building two rifleman dreads. It's cheaper to buy all the individual dreadnaught parts from Bits and Kits, and getting the autocannon arms from Forgeworld, than it is to just buy two dreadnaughts here in the states. Even after the conversion from pounds to dollars.


that is incredibly shit for you 

but lucky for me, i was looking into doing the same thing more or less 

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Wow. Just wow.

I can hardly believe it.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Honestly, man, converting dollars to pounds isn't as painful as you'd think when looking at the actual conversion rate.

The dollar and the pound have a remarkably similar amount of purchasing power.

It works out really well for buying stuff and then having it leave England. I'd generally just import all of your stuff from the UK, if you have any choice in the matter. There's a webcomic artist whose stuff is arguably more affordable for Americans than it is for Brits for that very reason.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> Honestly, man, converting dollars to pounds isn't as painful as you'd think when looking at the actual conversion rate.
> 
> The dollar and the pound have a remarkably similar amount of purchasing power.
> 
> It works out really well for buying stuff and then having it leave England. I'd generally just import all of your stuff from the UK, if you have any choice in the matter. There's a webcomic artist whose stuff is arguably more affordable for Americans than it is for Brits for that very reason.


god dam credit crunch!!!

our money used to be way better than your money!! ( i joke, i wish we had the £1 note, like you guys have with $1)


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> god dam credit crunch!!!
> 
> our money used to be way better than your money!! ( i joke, i wish we had the £1 note, like you guys have with $1)


Your money is better than ours. It just buys the same number of candy bars that ours does.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> I like to spend equally from my LGS and discount online sites (even though shipping time takes forever). I like having a place to play (even though it isn't close), and supporting the store is the only option.
> 
> However, I never knew there was an investigation in GW before. Does anyone have any information on that?


Happily for me, my FLGS sells GW minis at 15% off RRP as well as stocking matic, perry, and other miniature ranges, and has several gaming tables. They also have an in-house cafe, and AFAIK make as much (if not more) profit on table fees and drinks as they do on the actual minis.

As far as GWs pricing strategy is concerned, it comes down to the simple economic fact of supply and demand: GW (the supplier) can raise its prices as high as it likes, while we as customers have a maximum price we are willing to pay for the product/service. An equilibrium is reached when the number of units the supplier wishes to sell matches the number of units customers are willing to buy (using Unit in an economic sense, not a military one!). When the recession struck, GW looked at their position as a luxury retailer and decided to maintain turnover by selling a smaller volume of units with a higher profit margin, and therefore raised prices to find a new equilibrium. If they did not have such a large market share this would not have been a viable tactic, but they do and it was - from a purely economic perspective - the right decision. 

It has, however allowed other companies to enter the market at a lower level. Mantic, being a smaller operation and lacking the massive overheads of maintaining stores, have been able to price their own products much lower without compromising quality, deliberately targetting the market share that is no longer willing to pay GW prices. What impact this will have long-term is impossible to determine, but it is reasonable to assume that the higher GW push their prices the more people will be unwilling to pay them, therefore increasing other companies' share of the market. Five years ago this would not have been an issue, but in five years time GW may have to seriously rethink their business strategy.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Cyklown said:


> Your money is better than ours. It just buys the same number of candy bars that ours does.


in all honesty, its overall cheaper to live in the u.s. than it is in the uk

mainly due to tax  which is why i'm headed state-side as soon as i finnish uni

i think your general goods such as groceries are cheaper than ours, but your luxurey goods, such as gw merch, is more expensive


----------



## ThaPinkPownerFatty (Aug 12, 2010)

oke question what the hell is PP? 
further more GW makes a profit of about 90%+!!! the monopoly law i am not awear off i dont think we have that in the Holland. but even so they still have FW too counter the monopoly law as i read it. the reason behind closing stores is simpel why wast money into a store that doesnt sell a lot? you wouldnt spend points in your army list on a unit that does nothing in vafour of a more productiefe unit right?


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

ThaPinkPownerFatty said:


> oke question what the hell is PP?
> further more GW makes a profit of about 90%+!!! the monopoly law i am not awear off i dont think we have that in the Holland. but even so they still have FW too counter the monopoly law as i read it. the reason behind closing stores is simpel why wast money into a store that doesnt sell a lot? you wouldnt spend points in your army list on a unit that does nothing in vafour of a more productiefe unit right?


pp is priveteer press, another mini wargaming system/company/producer

if you can prove that gw have a 90% markup on their products, please show some evidence. because the way i see it, they have fairly high overheads what with: artists, writers, sculptors, painters, model moulds, paints, plasic, metal, shop rent, shopstaff wages, website upkeep, the list is never ending.

forgeworld isnt a competitor, they are more of a partner. they dont work for gw, but they dont work against them. which is why all the models they make are for gw game systems

also, having a dedicated store where people can wander in, play some games, buy their merchendise does wonders for sales. if anything its the reason they will always be the top dog in little plastic men.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

the-ad-man said:


> in all honesty, its overall cheaper to live in the u.s. than it is in the uk
> 
> mainly due to tax  which is why i'm headed state-side as soon as i finnish uni
> 
> i think your general goods such as groceries are cheaper than ours, but your luxurey goods, such as gw merch, is more expensive


Depends where you live and what you do, and if you want health care or not. 

Aramoro


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

There are now more competitors to GW in general (Mantic and PP for starters), so I see a different approach being taken by GW towards pricing in the coming years. I dont see a drop in prices, but I suspect there will be fewer price rises.

Stores are what bring in new customers for the company and GW has them for 4 or 5 years I'd guess before they leave the hobby or think of doign another game. 

The thing that 40k offers that Warmachines does not is scale. How many modesl in a typical WM game compared to a normal 40k game. Then there is the hughmunganoid game that is appocalipse with the supper heavy tanks and flyers and Titans and bio titans and so on. The scale is the thing that I love and one of the things thats keeps me from going else where (currently).


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

the-ad-man said:


> forgeworld isnt a competitor, they are more of a partner. they dont work for gw, but they dont work against them. which is why all the models they make are for gw game systems


ForgeWorld is actually a subsidiary of Games Workshop.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Tzeen Qhayshek said:


> ForgeWorld is actually a subsidiary of Games Workshop.


Yes and no. Both _Games Workshop_ and _Forge World_ are part of Games Workshop Group PLC.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I think another factor in GW high prices are the change over in sculpting methods.
While using a computer to design models is probably faster and on the face of it a more efficient method it's also really expensive.
I remember reading GW'S article about how CAD was the way ahead and seeing the pictures of the eldar bits along with GW saying plastic was the future just before they released the overpriced greatswords and in general put plastics on a par pricewise with the metals they were phasing out.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Prices being 'high' or 'low' are all subjective opinions. They are all relative to the individual financial circumstances of the consumer. 
If they seem high then you need to find a way of either increasing your disposable income, or wanting less models.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

neilbatte said:


> I think another factor in GW high prices are the change over in sculpting methods.
> While using a computer to design models is probably faster and on the face of it a more efficient method it's also really expensive.
> I remember reading GW'S article about how CAD was the way ahead and seeing the pictures of the eldar bits along with GW saying plastic was the future just before they released the overpriced greatswords and in general put plastics on a par pricewise with the metals they were phasing out.


can you link me to this article? or say which wd it was in?

im moddeling a fire warrior in 3dsmax this very moment and i'd be great to see some of the innner working of an actual company using what im learning 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?i....php?pid=30891560&id=1398409254&ref=fbx_album

its not done, by a long shot


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't remember which WD it was in but it was not long before the Empire steam tank and greatswords were released but from memory it didn't give a great deal of insight just a scan of the Eldar weapons platform base that any one could have done with a camera and photoshop TBH.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

oh, damn shame 

dying to get a look into what software they use


----------

